
Moa fossil footprints found in New Zealand river - oska
https://www.stuff.co.nz/national/112561679/tractor-driver-finds-south-islands-first-moa-footprints-in-otago-river
======
nicksantamaria
These birds were huge. There’s a statue of one in Queenstown - worth a look if
you are there.
[https://www.google.com/search?q=moa+queenstown&rlz=1CDGOYI_e...](https://www.google.com/search?q=moa+queenstown&rlz=1CDGOYI_enAU662AU662&oq=moa+wueenstown&aqs=chrome.1.69i57j0l3.2898j0j7&hl=en-
GB&sourceid=chrome-
mobile&ie=UTF-8#fid=0xa9d51d8109581abb:0xe9d0ab33c9898cc7&fpstate=luuv&imagekey=!1e10!2sAF1QipMI4QIoemoaU35brjlRI5Jl633t6bFGAoWP1FVK&viewerState=ga)

~~~
cheyne_nz
There is around 2 dozen moa skeletons on display in the Dunedin museum with a
variety of subspecies that are extremely varied. Also well worth a look

------
jdillaaa
Wow that fossil is huge! And so well preserved... What a cool find.

~~~
irrational
It is amazing that it isn't move worn from water running over it. It looks as
distinct as if the bird just made the prints a second ago.

~~~
guidedlight
The article says the prints were likely exposed from land movement about 6
months ago. Given NZ’s landscape is always changing this seems a likely
explanation.

------
lostlogin
There are recorded interviews with a person who saw one. It was one of the
smaller varieties, but still pretty amazing that it was so recent. It makes
you wonder which of the soon-to-be-extinct creatures we will be describing in
the future.

[https://www.ngataonga.org.nz/collections/catalogue/catalogue...](https://www.ngataonga.org.nz/collections/catalogue/catalogue-
item?record_id=191727)

